# New to Doordash...already an issue...



## tonyjeto (Jan 4, 2021)

Hi everyone!

I just started delivering DD this past week and I'm learning how it all works. I've done Uber and I like this better since I don't need to deal with strangers in my car. 

I realized that one of the things DD does is have you do grocery deliveries... I had an order from ShopRite with over $400 worth of items, about 15 to 20 bags full of groceries. I got to Shoprite earlier than expected, they got the order ready but then wouldn't let me leave because the order was leaving 'too soon'. I had to wait in the store for 10 minutes until a certain time before they would let me leave. Never heard of such a thing. This was also a stacked order so I had hot food order in my car, on a 20 degree morning just sitting there. It sent me to the grocery drop off first and the customer wouldn't answer his phone (3 attempts) or text msgs as this was the way to contact him per his instructions. I finally went and rang the bell and he answered the door...5 minutes after I rang it. He has a new born in the house and was upset that I rang it. Not my problem since you didn't answer the phone. The pay for this order was...$5 and he didn't give me a tip and I believe he gave me a bad rating. Since I don't have that many deliveries yet, my rating dropped to 3.5... I complained to DD about it but don't know if anything will come out of it. I think I will decline future grocery deliveries...can't work for free!!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

tonyjeto said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I just started delivering DD this past week and I'm learning how it all works. I've done Uber and I like this better since I don't need to deal with strangers in my car.
> 
> I realized that one of the things DD does is have you do grocery deliveries... I had an order from ShopRite with over $400 worth of items, about 15 to 20 bags full of groceries. I got to Shoprite earlier than expected, they got the order ready but then wouldn't let me leave because the order was leaving 'too soon'. I had to wait in the store for 10 minutes until a certain time before they would let me leave. Never heard of such a thing. This was also a stacked order so I had hot food order in my car, on a 20 degree morning just sitting there. It sent me to the grocery drop off first and the customer wouldn't answer his phone (3 attempts) or text msgs as this was the way to contact him per his instructions. I finally went and rang the bell and he answered the door...5 minutes after I rang it. He has a new born in the house and was upset that I rang it. Not my problem since you didn't answer the phone. The pay for this order was...$5 and he didn't give me a tip and I believe he gave me a bad rating. Since I don't have that many deliveries yet, my rating dropped to 3.5... I complained to DD about it but don't know if anything will come out of it. I think I will decline future grocery deliveries...can't work for free!!



Shoprite deliveries are NEVER worth it. Almost all DD grocery orders aren't worth it, most don't tip and many will ask you to lug gallon water jugs up three flights of stairs.
On stacked orders, if the order sequence does not make sense than you can manually change it.
Last year when Shoprite started with the DD delivery, I took one just to see what it was like. I delivered 4 grocery bags and the lady handed me a $20 bill! I thought it was great! Little did I know that was a Unicorn so I took two more. No tip, lugged heavy groceries up several flights of stairs, and one lady tried to get me to bring it into her kitchen. NEVER AGAIN!!!


----------



## pcpackrat (Aug 1, 2017)

My sister-in-law is on a fixed income and we found out you cannot tip a driver for walmart orders if she uses her EBT(food stamps) card. Another reason to just avoid Walmart orders.


----------



## DJJoeyZ (May 1, 2020)

I learned real quick, do not accept Walmart, Shop Right or any other grocery pickup. It’s always a big order and for cheap customers without a car and too lazy/poor to do their own shopping/pay for a taxi.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

tonyjeto said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I just started delivering DD this past week and I'm learning how it all works. I've done Uber and I like this better since I don't need to deal with strangers in my car.
> 
> I realized that one of the things DD does is have you do grocery deliveries... I had an order from ShopRite with over $400 worth of items, about 15 to 20 bags full of groceries. I got to Shoprite earlier than expected, they got the order ready but then wouldn't let me leave because the order was leaving 'too soon'. I had to wait in the store for 10 minutes until a certain time before they would let me leave. Never heard of such a thing. This was also a stacked order so I had hot food order in my car, on a 20 degree morning just sitting there. It sent me to the grocery drop off first and the customer wouldn't answer his phone (3 attempts) or text msgs as this was the way to contact him per his instructions. I finally went and rang the bell and he answered the door...5 minutes after I rang it. He has a new born in the house and was upset that I rang it. Not my problem since you didn't answer the phone. The pay for this order was...$5 and he didn't give me a tip and I believe he gave me a bad rating. Since I don't have that many deliveries yet, my rating dropped to 3.5... I complained to DD about it but don't know if anything will come out of it. I think I will decline future grocery deliveries...can't work for free!!


Switch to Grubhub, I don't get these. We aren't rated, either ( or I don't see a rating thingie in my app ).


----------



## Mota-Driven (Nov 1, 2020)

Oscar Levant said:


> Switch to Grubhub, I don't get these. We aren't rated, either ( or I don't see a rating thingie in my app ).


Interesting that GrubHub doesn't have a rating system. So if a customer has a problem with an order or the driver did something wrong, then what does customer do to validate the drivers performance? You would think the driver would only have so much percentage drops/ratings before they are deactivated. I'm sure there must be some type of accountability of a drivers performance.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Seamus said:


> "Almost all DD grocery orders aren't worth it. . ."


Absolutely. I've done a few and they were horrible. I will never go on one again.



Mota-Driven said:


> Interesting that GrubHub doesn't have a rating system. So if a customer has a problem with an order or the driver did something wrong, then what does customer do to validate the drivers performance? You would think the driver would only have so much percentage drops/ratings before they are deactivated. I'm sure there must be some type of accountability of a drivers performance.


The thing about GrubHub is that they actually own the mistakes that we drivers make. They don't place any weight on our shoulders.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Mota-Driven said:


> Interesting that GrubHub doesn't have a rating system. So if a customer has a problem with an order or the driver did something wrong, then what does customer do to validate the drivers performance? You would think the driver would only have so much percentage drops/ratings before they are deactivated. I'm sure there must be some type of accountability of a drivers performance.


The rating systems might be good in "theory", but in "practice" they are bogus. I applaud GH for not doing the silly rating system. All of the gig apps ratings systems have the same flaw, very few people actually take the time to rate. Look at the numbers and you will clearly see only a fraction of customers bother. Therefore, what it becomes is usually unhappy people do a lot of the ratings so by design it will skew the results.

Also, often times they are rating on the over-all experience and not the driver's piece of it. After several years of these gigs I don't look at my ratings nor care (they are all good) but as a case in point the other night on DD I delivered a dinner order from an Italian place. The dinners were in a sealed bag. As I arrived and took the bag out of my insulated bag, I noticed that one of the containers the restaurant used was leaking fluids. The bag was sealed so I can't even tell which one. It was a mess, as it leaked all into my bag and soaked the bag it was in in a pool of unknown fluid. After leaving it on the doorstep I texted the customer alerting them to the problem and to be careful with the bag as it was leaking. Clearly I had no part in the mayhem , it was on the restaurant. Guess who got a 1* and a driver complaint to DD?

I agree their has to be an accountability process although the star rating system just isn't it. It should simply be the ability of the customer to send a written complaint to the gig. DD already tracks your other metrics.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

tonyjeto said:


> I just started delivering DD this past week


You did what???:confusion:


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Seamus said:


> Shoprite deliveries are NEVER worth it. Almost all DD grocery orders aren't worth it, most don't tip and many will ask you to lug gallon water jugs up three flights of stairs.
> On stacked orders, if the order sequence does not make sense than you can manually change it.
> Last year when Shoprite started with the DD delivery, I took one just to see what it was like. I delivered 4 grocery bags and the lady handed me a $20 bill! I thought it was great! Little did I know that was a Unicorn so I took two more. No tip, lugged heavy groceries up several flights of stairs, and one lady tried to get me to bring it into her kitchen. NEVER AGAIN!!!


Was she in a negligee and Did you hit that?


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> On stacked orders, if the order sequence does not make sense than you can manually change it.


Be careful to notice the delivery times on stacked orders before you change their order.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> Be careful to notice the delivery times on stacked orders before you change their order.


Yes, also I take the tip/value of offer into consideration.

I have to say that DD AI routes on doubles have gotten much better in the last year or two. Back three years ago many times they made no sense. It was so bad I probably manually changed at least half of them. Now, it's pretty rare to have to change it.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

tonyjeto said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I just started delivering DD this past week and I'm learning how it all works. I've done Uber and I like this better since I don't need to deal with strangers in my car.
> 
> I realized that one of the things DD does is have you do grocery deliveries... I had an order from ShopRite with over $400 worth of items, about 15 to 20 bags full of groceries. I got to Shoprite earlier than expected, they got the order ready but then wouldn't let me leave because the order was leaving 'too soon'. I had to wait in the store for 10 minutes until a certain time before they would let me leave. Never heard of such a thing. This was also a stacked order so I had hot food order in my car, on a 20 degree morning just sitting there. It sent me to the grocery drop off first and the customer wouldn't answer his phone (3 attempts) or text msgs as this was the way to contact him per his instructions. I finally went and rang the bell and he answered the door...5 minutes after I rang it. He has a new born in the house and was upset that I rang it. Not my problem since you didn't answer the phone. The pay for this order was...$5 and he didn't give me a tip and I believe he gave me a bad rating. Since I don't have that many deliveries yet, my rating dropped to 3.5... I complained to DD about it but don't know if anything will come out of it. I think I will decline future grocery deliveries...can't work for free!!


What's your question? What's your complaint? How did you get to work for free ?


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Mota-Driven said:


> Interesting that GrubHub doesn't have a rating system. So if a customer has a problem with an order or the driver did something wrong, then what does customer do to validate the drivers performance? You would think the driver would only have so much percentage drops/ratings before they are deactivated. I'm sure there must be some type of accountability of a drivers performance.


Well, once upon a time, a customer would complain to management, like they did in the old days.

once in a while, a customer will have an issue, they will call the office, then someone from GH calls me about, and I explain what happened, and every time was able to explain what happened and everyone is happy. They give me the opportunity to straighten it out.

i like it that way a lot better, because with Uber, you are just a number. 
\ When I was growing up, we didn't have ratings on jobs we did. Now, everyone is just a frickin' number, it's dehumanizing.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

tonyjeto said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I just started delivering DD this past week and I'm learning how it all works. I've done Uber and I like this better since I don't need to deal with strangers in my car.
> 
> I realized that one of the things DD does is have you do grocery deliveries... I had an order from ShopRite with over $400 worth of items, about 15 to 20 bags full of groceries. I got to Shoprite earlier than expected, they got the order ready but then wouldn't let me leave because the order was leaving 'too soon'. I had to wait in the store for 10 minutes until a certain time before they would let me leave. Never heard of such a thing. This was also a stacked order so I had hot food order in my car, on a 20 degree morning just sitting there. It sent me to the grocery drop off first and the customer wouldn't answer his phone (3 attempts) or text msgs as this was the way to contact him per his instructions. I finally went and rang the bell and he answered the door...5 minutes after I rang it. He has a new born in the house and was upset that I rang it. Not my problem since you didn't answer the phone. The pay for this order was...$5 and he didn't give me a tip and I believe he gave me a bad rating. Since I don't have that many deliveries yet, my rating dropped to 3.5... I complained to DD about it but don't know if anything will come out of it. I think I will decline future grocery deliveries...can't work for free!!


Sounds great 
Keep up the good work


----------

